# angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan



## madmax9965 (21. März 2008)

hallo angler 
fahre schon seit einigen jahren in den urlaub nach südfrankreich und will dieses mal auch die angel mitnehmen.  bin auf einem campingplatz bei perpignan am meer. kann mir jemand tipps geben ob da überhaupt was beißt, wenn ja was und mit welcher angelmetode ;+


----------



## Allround_angler (28. März 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Ich hab öfter mal in der Süd-Camargue (ebenfalls Südfrankreich) geangelt am Mittelmeer. Es kommt auf den Monat drauf an. Manchmal befindet sich der Fisch in den Kanälen, den Salzwasserseen (Étangs) dem Hafen oder eher draussen am Strand. Einfach die "einheimischen Angler" beobachten oder im Angelgeschäft fragen. Es lohnt sich auch auf Barsch zu gehen (loup de mer oder bar moucheté) dazu könnte man auf das Brandungsangeln eher verzichten sondern sein Glück im Hafen versuchen, wo die Fischkutter ein-und auslaufen. Fischabfälle locken den Aal sowie auch diese Räuber an. Wenn das Hafenangeln da also nicht verboten ist hast du gute Chancen einen mit einem toten Köderfisch (sardine) zu erwischen. Ich hab öfters mit ner kleinen 2.10m Rute auch oft auf Dorade geangelt. Ich warf einfach einen Seeringelwurm am Strand ins Meer aus und kurbelte diesen langsam wieder ein. Die Doraden sowie die Barsche reagieren da total verückt darauf und ich hatte sehr viele Bisse. Allerdings sind viele der Fische der Kinderstube noch nicht entwachsen und sollten deswegen auch zurückgesetzt werden. Es macht aber tierisch Spass an einer schlanken Rute diese zu fangen. Jedenfalls werden schnell einige französische Brandungsangler interessiert zuschauen und dir vielleicht sogar noch gefangene Fische dazuschenken, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht dass es für ein gutes Essen dann auch reicht. So habe ich das jedenfalls schon 2mal erlebt. Fängst Du einen guten Fisch freuen sich französische Angler mit Dir und schenken dir noch einen dazu damit du ein ordentliches Menü hast. Einmal bekam ich eine schöne Dorade geschenkt. Ein andermal meine Frau eine wunderbare Meeräsche als sie selber eine Meeräsche fing. Seitdem verschenke ich auch gerne in Frankreich meinen Fisch, wenn andere wenig fangen und ich zuviel habe oder mich mit demjenigen freue der gefangen hat. So sind sie halt die Franzosen . Als Würmer empfehle ich die Vers dure zu kaufen es gibt auch noch die "demi dure" aber sind diese sehr weich und laufen schneller aus. Die vers dur sind jedenfalls so wie sie der deutsche Brandungsangler gewohnt ist, nämlich sehr robust und viele unterschiedliche Fischarten lieben ihn. Aber lass Dich einfach beraten....für jeden Zielfisch gibt es Spezielle Köder. Selbst müscheln bietet der Angelladen an z.B. couteau (Schwert bzw. Messermuschel)
Sollte es eine Möglichkeit geben wo du auf Meeräsche angeln kannst, wie zum Beispiel den Etangs, an den Molen etc dann ist natürlich auch eine Fliegenrute nicht schlecht. Probieren sollte man es, denn mit einem Seeringelwurm kann man diese Meeräschen leider nur selten zum Anbiss überreden. Manche Einheimische werfen auch gern ein Baguette mit Angelhaken bespickt ins Wasser und warten bis die Meeräschen das Brot ablutschen und sich haken. Diese Methode find ich aber recht fragwürdig und hat natürlich nix mit Angelsport zu tun. 
Es ist ausserdem Glück richtig grosse Doraden zu fangen....die Einheimischen wissen ungefähr wann die Wanderung der Doraden ist und dann spricht es sich meist wie ein Lauffeuer im ganzen Ort rum und hunderte von Anglern stehen an den Kanälen, den Molen etc....Wenn Du ein geübter Brandungsangler bist und weit werfen kannst ist aber das Brandungsangeln sicherlich erste Wahl. 

Update: Sète ist z.B. dafür bekannt dass dort von Zeit zu Zeit dicke Doradenschwärme durch die Kanäle ziehen.

Hier mal ein Link zu den gebräuchlichsten Ködern (Appats)
http://www.jcpoiret.com/bapw/index.html?page=peche/amorces_appats/vers_de_mer.htm


----------



## madmax9965 (5. April 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hallo Allround Angler,
vielen Dank für deinen ausfürlichen Beitrag, bin übrigens Mitte bis Ende Mai in Süd-Frankreich und werde da mal mein Glück versuchen.
Gruß
madmax9965


----------



## Honeyball (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Campingplatz nähe Perpignan???

Doch nicht etwa Le Brasilia???

Wenn doch haste anglerisch richtig Glück, denn direkt neben dem Platz mündet der Tet und im Unterlauf neben dem Platzgelände kannst Du ganz gezielt auf Meeräsche angeln. Am besten nimmst Du Dir 'ne kleine Sammlung Rot- und Tauwürmer von zuhause mit. Versuch es damit an super empfindlicher Pose in wechselnden Wassertiefen. Verwende nur äußerst scharfe dünndrähtige Haken maximal Gr. 8 und schlag bei einem Biss sofort an, sonst war's das.

Oder stell Dich direkt im Mündungsbereich in die Brandung mit schlanken Blinkern auf Wolfsbarsch oder Nachläufermontage mit Seeringler wie schon beschrieben.
(Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Flussmündungsbereiche...)

Auch der Hafenbereich von Canet bietet zahlreiche Möglichkeiten...


----------



## madmax9965 (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hallo Honeyball,
ja Brasillia war auch mein Wunschplatz sind aber jetzt etwas weiter vorne bei Beziers.Wenn der nix ist fahren wir aber weiter. Wie ist denn der Brasillia deiner Meinung nach? Bei Beziers (Serignon) fliest auch ein Fluss ins Meer da müssten die Bedingungen ja änlich sein.Leider ist der Campingplatz nicht direkt an der Mündung sondern ca.1km weiter weg, man kann aber mit dem Rad oder mit dem Auto hinfahren.
Ciao 
Madmax9965


----------



## Honeyball (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

madmax, ich sag Dir das jetzt persönlich, also alle anderen bitte weggucken, sonst wird's da zu voll:

Brasilia ist *der* Traumplatz schlechthin.
Ich hab an meiner Wohnwagentür so ca. 25 Aufkleber von Campingplätzen in vielen Ecken Europas und kenne noch eine ganze Anzahl weiterer Plätze, die wir entweder zu Zeltzeiten bereist haben oder aber wo es keine Aufkleber gab. Und ich kenne kaum einen Platz, der annähernd vergleichbar wäre, was

Ausstattung
Sauberkeit
Lage
Freizeit- und Angelmöglichkeiten
Qualität der Stellplätze      und
Organisation
Selbst Union Lido kommt da nicht gegen an.
Freunde von uns wollten vor zwei oder drei jahren auch nicht so weit runter fahren und haben sich einen anderen günstigeren Platz weiter östlich gesucht. Da waren sie dann genau eine Nacht und sind dann weiter...
Wir würden zwar jederzeit woanders Urlaub machen, aber wenn am Mittelmeer in Frankreich, dann nur dort!!!


----------



## Rudgarius (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hi,
auch ich war mit Freundin im letzten Jahr auf dem besagten Campingplatz.
Du solltest auf jeden Fall auch eine 6-8er Fliegenrute mitnhemen und morgens und abends mit Streamern die Flachwasserbereiche beackern, da hast Du super Chancen auf einen Wolfbarsch!!! Habe dort 3 Stück gefangen, wobei einer echt gut war.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hallo zusammen! 
ich fahre diesen Juli mit meiner familie nach Frankreich (marseillan-plage) darf ich da im hafen ohne schein angeln?
und da ist noch ein süßwasserfluss in der nähe: l' herault! kennt den jemand? brauche ich dafür einen schein?
kann mir jemand einen link zu einer seite schicken, auf der auf DEUTSCH die angelbestimmu ngen für frankreich stehen?

Petri Heil

Jogibaer


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> ich fahre diesen Juli mit meiner familie nach Frankreich (marseillan-plage) darf ich da im hafen ohne schein angeln?
> und da ist noch ein süßwasserfluss in der nähe: l' herault! kennt den jemand? brauche ich dafür einen schein?
> kann mir jemand einen link zu einer seite schicken, auf der auf DEUTSCH die angelbestimmu ngen für frankreich stehen?
> ...


 
Hi,
ich war da letzes Jahr.
Da stehen überall Angler die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können.Einfach mal nachfragen.
Ich bin im August bei Serignan Plage und nehme diesesmal meine Ruten mit.Mal sehen ob was geht.
Soviel ich weiß brauchst du fürs Meer keine Erlaubniss.

Petri


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

hallo! 
danke für die schnelle antwort! leider spreche ich gar kein französisch... naja, vielleicht komm ich da ja mit englisch weiter!
Auf jeden Fall bin ich für weitere Infos dankbar!
petri heil
jogibaer


----------



## Angelhans84 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hi Leute!

Hab folgende Frage.Bin Mitte September auch in Frankreich und zwar in st.pierre la mer aude fleury,das liegt ja auch in der Nähe von perpignan. Bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger.Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps bzw. Anregungen geben auf was ich dort am besten angeln sollte und wie?(Vom Ufer oder vom Boot etc.) Danke euch schonmal recht herzlich!


----------



## Ernesto9 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hallo Angelhans84,

am einfachsten: du suchst dir eine Mole, Nimmst eine Rute (zwischen 3m - 4m Länge) mit Rolle (25-35er Schnur) ne einfache Posenmontage (ca 2m tief eingestellt) nen Einzelhaken (Grösse 2 - 1/0) ne kleine Sardine ran...und der Spass kann beginnen.
Wohne ganz in der Nähe und denke, dass da noch die Makrelen da sind keine Riesen aber so zwischen 15-25cm machen dies trotzdem. Das ganze mache ich manchmal am Wochenende wenn meine Freundin an den Strand will und nicht mir mir zum Karpfenangeln. Dann gehe ich trotzdem...zwar am Strand aber egal Hauptsache angeln.
Das Optimale dafür ist gleich bei dir in der Nähe. Paar Kilometer südlich liegt Port-la-Nouvelle...Strand und ne Mole gleich nebeneinander.


----------



## Angelhans84 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort Ernesto9!Brauch ich da irgend einen Schein bzw. eine Erlaubnis oder kann ich dort einfach loslegen?(Bin auch nicht im Besitz des "normalen"Angelscheins für Deutschland,benötige ich den dort??)


----------



## Ernesto9 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Jap im Salzwasser kein Problem...


----------



## Fedge (11. März 2010)

*AW: angeln am mittelmeer bei perpignan*

Hallo  Angelfreunde

Ich gehe über Ostern nach Perpignan (nähe Canet) in die Ferien.

@ *Ernesto9:*
*Ich würde sehr gerne auf Karpfen angeln, kannst du mir sagen wo das am besten geht ?*
*Kenne mich etwas aus in der Region um Perpignan.*

*Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ;-)*


----------

